# Centennial Lake Catfish



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone fish Centennial Lake for catfish? If so, whats the best place? I guessed it would be near the riprap at the wide end of the lake but someone else said that its near the island to the left of the pavillion.


----------



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

I haven't fished the lake yet as I just moved into the area, but would love tips on the lake as well. At quick glance it seems most fishermen are at the wider end of the lake.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I can give you tips on bass and sunfish. The riprap at the end of the lake is very good, The island to the left of the pavillion is also good, I also got some nibbles at the points across the boat launch area. The lake is good but can be pretty tough, it took me 3 skunks to figure it out. If you're fishing from shore in the Summer surface slop, lilies, and shade are your best bet, or the riprap, hope this helps.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't known what you are using for your catfishing but they love a moving target like shiners. I make and use my feather spinner bait 1/8oz for everything that swims and I catch big catfish in the chester river, up to 20 pounds on that feather spinner bait.If you want some baits I'm setup at the 8th avenue flea market friday,saturday and sunday every week and the all the other days I fish,so good luck and god bless...........woody:fishing:


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Whats up Tacklemake, I stopped by the market on Saturday and bought some sinkers from you. I was the tall guy, I saw your spinners, they're cool but I didn't have much cash.


----------

